# No sex in 6 years...now HE is leaving ME ?



## cookie1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

hello...new to this...need perspective,,, ill make it short and easy to follow...

Met in 2004...he said i love you after 4 days
GREAT connection, great sex, great friendship followed
He proposed after a year...we married 3 yrs later
He became "afraid" (anxious and panic attacks) about sex...
I stuck by him
HE never fixed it...
He wouldnt give any effort sexually...said it was too hard to get past fear...
Still i stayed...everything else was good...we were best friends...
Sometimes he would lie about small stuff...but seemed to have a way to make me feel like theres no way he could hurt me...
LAst year after some drinks his friend and i kissed...
he saw...(drunk not an excuse but i told him on many occasions that I was feeling ignored and needed intimacy...he kinda laughed it off)
He Forgave me...things went "well" for 5 months...
(never spoke to the friend again)...
Said he needs to move out to fix things in his head, forget about the kiss and make himself right for our future...
i wait...he visits...he makes promises...i never thought he would leave...he said he was so in love with me
Files for divorce without telling me...
told me it was over through text one day...says"im not coming back...I just cant"
he says its b/c of the kiss with his friend...
leaves me to clean our memories out of our apartment...doesnt want his things, his cat, etc.
CUrrently getting paperwork in the mail and just dont any of this...he is my world...
what happened? PLEASE ANY insight would be great...
I gave him everything...and had NO intimacy since 2004...how/why could he leave me?


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry, my H and I are going through seperation right now from things that I thought we dealt with from 2005. I know my H tried to forgot the things I did and he wasn't able too. We have been back together for 4 years and he can't deal with what I did. 

On a side note I just found out that he was having affair with his brothers wife, and it crushed me. 

I have no advice for you , but hang in there.


----------



## cookie1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW...sorry to hear that...what did u do? Has anyone filed or anything? Its tough and I am just so lost sometimes.


----------



## pirouline (Jan 23, 2011)

oh no i'm sorry this happened to you


----------

